# [SOLVED] cpupower fails to start

## SirEdgar2nd

 PROBLEM SOLVED BY RE-ENABLING COOL'N'QUIET IN BIOS

```
 # rc-service cpupower start

 * Running cpupower -c all frequency-set --governor ondemand ...          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: cpupower failed to start

```

```
cpupower frequency-info

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no

    Boost States: 0

    Total States: 4

    Pstate-P0:  3200MHz

    Pstate-P1:  2500MHz

    Pstate-P2:  2100MHz

    Pstate-P3:  800MHzcpupower idle-info

CPUidle driver: none

CPUidle governor: menu

Analyzing CPU 0:

CPU 0: No idle states
```

```

cpupower info

System's multi core scheduler setting: not supported

System's thread sibling scheduler setting: not supported

System does not support Intel's performance bias setting

analyzing CPU 0:

```

```
cpupower idle-info

CPUidle driver: none

CPUidle governor: menu

Analyzing CPU 0:

CPU 0: No idle states

```

I follow http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Processor everything here to the best of my ability.

I chose these drivers

 acpi-cpufreq 

'cause of what I read in the kernel tree

 *Quote:*   

> This driver also supports Intel Enhanced Speedstep and newer
> 
> AMD CPUs.

 

hte powernow-k8 drivers say

 *Quote:*   

> Support for K10 and newer processors is now in acpi-cpufreq.

 

I have a Phenom II x4 955 which is K10.Last edited by SirEdgar2nd on Sun Jun 22, 2014 6:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

SirEdgar2nd ...

can you pastebin the output of dmesg and your kernel .config

```
# emerge wgetpaste

# dmesg | wgetpaste

# wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

best ... khay

----------

## SirEdgar2nd

Dmesg: http://bpaste.net/show/396770/

Kernel Config: http://bpaste.net/show/396771/

Here ya go.

----------

## khayyam

```
# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

SirEdgar2nd ... you need to set the CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_* to something other than userspace (ie: ondemand, performance, or powersave ... I'd suggest ondemand as your passing this anyhow). As I remember (though I currently can't find the bug on b.g.o) when userspace is used cpupower can't set the frequency and change the govener at the same time.

Other than that I do wonder why acpi_cpufreq doesn't show in the output from 'cpupower -c all frequency-info' ... that may be as you're using a 3.15.x kernel and there is some bug at work here, is this an issue with this kernel alone or does it occur with more tested kernels?

best ... khay

----------

## SirEdgar2nd

This has been going on since kernel 3.14, I've never used kernel 3.12 or any of the 'stable ones' since I immediately switched to unstable the moment I finished the install. 

Though, I can still probably emerge 3.12 sources. Should I do that and see what happens?

also, set the default to ondemand, drivers still don't show in frequency-info.

----------

## khayyam

 *SirEdgar2nd wrote:*   

> Though, I can still probably emerge 3.12 sources. Should I do that and see what happens?

 

SirEdgar2nd ... yes, you might try that, though what I might do first is build acpi_cpufreq as a module and see if it gets autoloaded (it should), if not try and modprobe it. This might provide some clue as to why its not registered (I see nothing in dmesg).

I will at some point take a closer look at the above config/dmesg (but I'm a little busy right now) so if anything further stands out I'll let you know ... just wanted to give you something else to test in the mean time.

best ... khay

----------

## SirEdgar2nd

```
# modprobe acpi-cpufreq

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'acpi_cpufreq': No such device

```

~_~  I'm going to do the gentoo sources thing later today, just not right now.

----------

## khayyam

SirEdgar2nd ... according to this the Phenom II has Cool'n'Quiet 3.0 and while the help states "Support for K10 and newer processors is now in acpi-cpufreq" I think the driver you infact want is powernow-k8 as from a brief search all the K10's are not the same ITR.

best ... khay

----------

## SirEdgar2nd

So, I am now remembering a year or two back when I was trying to squeeze more performance to run dolphin-emu I tried to overclock this and disabled cool'n'quiet. KInd of remembered this when you mentioned Cool'n'Quiet, I thought I restored all their settings to their original value, turns out I forgot to restore /that/ as well. 

So yeah, problem solved.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *SirEdgar2nd wrote:*   

> So, I am now remembering a year or two back when I was trying to squeeze more performance to run dolphin-emu I tried to overclock this and disabled cool'n'quiet. KInd of remembered this when you mentioned Cool'n'Quiet, I thought I restored all their settings to their original value, turns out I forgot to restore /that/ as well.

 

SirEdgar2nd ... ahh, yeah, that'll tend to cause the driver to fail :P ... anyhow, you should edit the first post and add [SOLVED] to the subject line.

best ... khay

----------

